# 4/23/13 Monster specks



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I launched at about 9:30pm with hopes of getting in to some good specks. I went to the same lights that I caught a lot of specks off and 4 over 20" (including a personal best 24.25") just two nights ago so I was hoping for the same luck tonight. The bite tonight was really slow overall and I think I landed a total of 6 or 7 fish in 5 hours HOWEVER, 3 of those fish beat the personal best that I caught the other night. The first big one I caught measured to be 28.25"!!:thumbup: About 30 minutes later I got one that was about 25" in the boat. When I was untangling her from the net she flopped back into the water and broke my line  I caught her a good ways away from the lights in some deeper water so I decided to work back through it. Bouncing a white z-man paddlerZ on the bottom and I got another big momma trout that measured 27.25" Even though it was slow overall and I really had to work for these fish, tonight was definitely the best night I've had on the water in a really long time! The 3rd picture is the trout from 2 nights ago. I wish I had someone to take pictures with me tonight!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What a toad! Congrats!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW! Also congrats!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Those are some beautiful specs! Way to go Bo!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great specs!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice trout man! Biggest ive seen in a while, congrats.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Great catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Helluva trout.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking gator trout. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Those are some fine fish and you must have a hell of a honey hole to be pulling fish out like that.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It may have been a slow night as far as numbers but I would rather catch 3 specks that are 25+ inches than 30 that are under 20 inches. Congratulations on some trophy fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice specks


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> I launched at about 9:30pm with hopes of getting in to some good specks. I went to the same lights that I caught a lot of specks off and 4 over 20" (including a personal best 24.25")


Where did you lauch from and what are are you fishing in?


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice haul!! The momma's are out to be caught in the shallows I caught my personal best of 27" yesterday evening in Bayou Chico


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> It may have been a slow night as far as numbers but I would rather catch 3 specks that are 25+ inches than 30 that are under 20 inches. Congratulations on some trophy fish.


I agree 100%


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Lexcore said:


> Where did you lauch from and what are are you fishing in?


"From the shore, in the water" 

Beast specks. Good job!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Damn nice fish.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Wilbur said:


> "From the shore, in the water"
> 
> Beast specks. Good job!


:thumbup:Wilbur you need your own comedy show :no::notworthy:


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice fish there!


----------

